# Tabletops in Ostwestfalen



## LaWilm (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es in Ostwestfalen irgendwo Tabletops gibt, die sich gut zum Üben eignen?
In der Nähe von Bielefeld wäre super.

Danke vorab und Gruß
Lars


----------



## Stubenkueken (15. Oktober 2018)

Ein tabletop ist ein Trick den man lernen muss, ich denke du meinst eher einen table ( ein Double der in der Mitte zugeschüttet ist) es gibt in leopoldshöhe eine Racebmx Strecke. Da geht sowas gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaWilm (15. Oktober 2018)

Genau den meinte ich ;-)
Werde mir die Strecke in Leopoldshöhe dann mal ansehen.
Danke Dir!


----------

